# Unable to boot / install | (cannot open loader.lua)



## Malte (Nov 13, 2021)

I can't install FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE or FreeBSD-14.0-CURRENT on my notebook. I get the following error message when I try to boot / install from the USB flash drive.


```
Consoles: EFI console
    Reading loader env vars from /efi/freebsd/loader.env
FreeBSD/amd64 EFI loader, Revision 1.1
(Thu Nov 4 06:58:26 UTC 2021 root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org)

    Command line arguments: loader.efi
    Image base: 0x97c2d000
    EFI version: HUAWEI (rev 1.07)
    Console: efi (0)
    Load Path: \EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI
    Load Device: PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x8,0x1)/Pci(0x0,0x3)/USB(0x2,0x0)/HD(1,MBR,0x00000000,0x20,0xE537FE0)/HD(2,GPT,76D419A*************
    BootCurrent: 0001
    BootOrder: 0002 0000 2001 2002 2003
    BootInfo Path: PciRoot(0x0)/Pci(0x8,0x1)/Pci(0x0,0x3)/USB(0x2,0x0)/HD(1,MBR,0x00000000,0x20,0xE537FE0)/HD(2,GPT,76D419A*************
Ignoring Boot0001: Only one DP found
Failed to find bootable partition
ERROR: cannot open /boot/lua/loader.lua: invalid argument.
```

I used the following dd command under linux to write the content to my USB flash drive.
`sudo dd if=FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE.iso of=/dev/sda1 bs=1M status=progress`


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2021)

Malte said:


> sudo dd if=FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE.iso of=/dev/sda1 bs=1M status=progress


sda1 is a partition, you need to write the image to the stick itself, not to a partition on the stick.


----------



## Malte (Nov 13, 2021)

Thx, works great!


----------

